# Colt 45



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Miserable dreary down here, didn’t see but a small spike and 7 does. So I came home and rattled me up a nice Colt SAA .45. This one has spot of blue damage but otherwise unfired. It’s a West Virginia Commemorative from 1963, 2nd generation 5.5” barrel with box, docs and possibles. I just happen to have about 350 rds loaded a little stiff for my S&W m25s. I been wanting to pick up shooter grade SAA for awhile. Prices will make your head spin so I can stand a little blemish in blue. What can I say another fine piece of steel Americana.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Well Its not a Colt but still shoots 45 Colts


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Well Its not a Colt but still shoots 45 Colts
> 
> View attachment 499791


I would guess that a 3screw BH will shoot better than the Colt. The first 45 I had with adj sights was one of these back in 60s when Ruger brought them out. It out shot the SAA And Colt NS I had at the time. Later bought my Dad one with extra 45acp cylinder.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> I would guess that a 3screw BH will shoot better than the Colt. The first 45 I had with adj sights was one of these back in 60s when Ruger brought them out. It out shot the SAA And Colt NS I had at the time. Later bought my Dad one with extra 45acp cylinder.


Yup yup BH three screw... Stag grips. Only reason I guess why I paid what I did..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Yup yup BH three screw... Stag grips. Only reason I guess why I paid what I did..


45 I bought Dad was 3screw then around late 70s I bought him a 357/9mm BH. It was junk. He wouldn’t sell it because I bought it for him. I took it and got him a Browning HP instead. I’ve got several Ruger rifles but only handguns I kept was my original Single-6 & Super Blackhawk. I do have another old Flatgate S-6 that is a keepsake.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

OK...I'll bite: what was wrong with the convertible Blackhawk that you bought in the late 1970s?
Very cool photos in this thread, BTW.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> OK...I'll bite: what was wrong with the convertible Blackhawk that you bought in the late 1970s?
> Very cool photos in this thread, BTW.


I can’t remember anything right with it. Lousy shooter with both cartridges. Lousy trigger and felt gritty while cocking. Poorly fit grips too. I did leave out P series autos. They were the best for the buck on the market. But they were bulky, to much so for those with small hands, ugly too. Workmanship., materials and design were right on.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I just did an appraisal of like 180 guns. There were some Colts there that should’ve been in a museum. It was really need to see all the history with it.


----------

